# Review: TAG Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph CAH1110.BA0850



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello guys, here's my review of the piece, let's start off with the specification:

*TAG Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph CAH1110.BA0850
Sapphire crystal
Stainless steel
41mm without crown
20mm lugs 
120 clicks uni-directional titanium carbide bezel
200M water resistance
ETA G10 4Jewels swiss quartz movement
SEL bracelet with "diver's" extension
Screw down crown*

*Head:
*
At 41mm, it's not a huge watch by today's standard, it wears somewhat smaller than it is with the rotating bezel. This watch is running on a G10 battery powered quartz(my third G10 move't), all the hands hits the marker spots on. The pushers have a very positive tactile feedback when you click on them, the chronograph can be reset with the crown pull out. The screw down crown is very nice to operate because of the large size(even when you are wearing gloves). The lume is decent on the hands(hour and minute only) but the lume on the dial is too small for my taste. Because of the second dial there is no lume on the 6 o'clock position, there's also no lume on the red chrono second hand.(something that i missed from my other seiko chrono). The case back is beautifully made with a checker flag pattern engraving(with sharp parting line, unlike a stamped caseback with a filleted edge). The Sapphire crystal is flat but it sits slightly above the rotating bezel, which makes it more prone to chipping for the crystal's edge. The unidirectional bezel has a very positive clicks to it(tactile and audio wise) even with thick motorcycle gloves. However it's not a diver's bezel as it lack the 12 o'clock lume pip. The TAG Heuer on the left side of the case is engraved and painted over with black paint replacing a signed rubber insert from the older F1 model.

*Bracelet:
*
Very nice solid end links, unlike most lugs design the F1 Lugs actually nests most of the end-link inside instead of just connecting to the sides(a socket connection vs skewer), thus making it a lot more solid. Might not be the most beautiful lugs but it's a really noise free with the SEL which is important at this price point. The bracelet is comfortable and relatively noise/rattle free, there are three micro adjustment at the clasp for the perfect fit. The double safety clasp is solid but it does rattle a tad with the diver's extension(which sometime get deployed by accident when you try to take the watch off). While most people wonders why the F1 have a so-called diver's extension even thought it's associated with auto racing? The answer is simple: try put on a fire retardant nomex racing suit with a FIA rated racing gloves, if you want to wear the watch on the outside, you'll need the "dRiver's extension". All the links are solid stainless steel with a simple single piece split pin, there's about 4 links left after sizing the bracelet for my 7inch wrist.

*Packaging/Presentation:*
The watch comes with a cardboard outer box with a removable top lid as well as a hard plastic inner box. The inner plastic box is made of a low gloss black hard injection molded plastic with a signed hinged vertical door. Inside the the inner plastic box there's black padded suede liner with black foam sides and a cotton filled flux leather holder. Personally I think the inner box is very cool looking but all that changed when I starting to touch it, it felt really cheap even for an entry level TAG Heuer. Along with the two boxes, you'll get the manuals, warranty card and all the paperwork with it.

*Conclusion:*
Overall I can really tell you the F1 is a well build time piece that could really be wore everyday. You can get the same/similar G10 movement in a VSA class chrono($350) but the TAG felt more well put together in just about just every way, it's not a huge jump in term of quality but it's noticeable. I used to have the same watch with white dial, sold it ,missed it so I have to buy it again. There's a good-sized competition out there for the entry level swiss watch but the enduring classic design(such as the iconic black clunky bezel, paying homage to the original 1986 fiberglass reinforced plastic bezel) and racing heritage really speaks to me.

*High point*
+High usability and positive tactile/audio feedback
+Rattle free solid bracelet/SEL mated
+Over-sized bezel, pushers and crown(easy to operate even with thick gloves) 
+Strong visual identity associated with the Formula 1 line

*Low point*
-Incomplete lume pattern/weak dial lume
-Common swiss quartz movement(reliable but can me found in watch at 1/3 of cost)
-"Diver's" extension rattles, somewhat less engineered compare to other in same price point.
-Raised sapphire crystal
-Inner carrying box felt cheap to handle

Hope you all enjoy my some what biased but still informational review

feel free to let me know if i missed anything or if you have any question, comment or concern.

Thanks

Jay


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Great review and fantastic pics |>


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for a solid review - Excellent photos!


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

IMO your observations are on the $

A solid watch if purchased new at a discount

Well done!


----------



## SonicX (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Hay,
Recently, I just got this watch from my friend,
I have a question regarding this watch:

Can you tell me how to start and stop the chronograph, and what is the normal position for the watch if I don't want to use the chrono (normal mode)? Is is normal that the big arrow for the seconds in the clock stays at 12 o'clock? I pretty confused how to use this watch.

Thank you for your help...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

SonicX said:


> Hi Hay,
> Recently, I just got this watch from my friend,
> I have a question regarding this watch:
> 
> ...


Hello Sonic,

The normal position for the big red second hand is at 12, it's the normal position for most chronograph watches


----------

